# BACKYARD BIRD COUNT



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2008)

For all you bird watchers....Check this out...


http://www.birdsource.org/gbbc/


We are going to try it this year.....


----------



## zember311 (Feb 10, 2008)

I love birds,


They taste just like chicken


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 15, 2008)

First morning of The Great Backyard Bird Count.... 


Day one...7:30 AM -16.8*F......






Typical amount of birds during peak hours....






Till the bitch blows through....[she thinks her job is to rid the yard of birds...penned her up]






BLACK CAPPED CHICKADEE [1 observed at a time]






NUTHATCH [1]






BLUE JAY [8]






DOWNY WOODPECKERS [2]









HAIRY WOODPECKERS [2]









PINE GROSBEAKS [17]






RED POLLS [55] Sorry no close-ups...


SNOW BUNTINGS [15] Only a blurr....


CANADA GOOSE [1]









We drove over to the neighbors minnow pond...There had been 2 living there...only one today.


Hope to see more and different birds tomorrow.







*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Feb 15, 2008)

All my neighbors snag all the birds on me. I put a bird feeding log out at Chrismas and not a single bird has come to it. I actiually saw three Chickadees today though! 


When I drive around to the farm though on a sunny day, I can see about 5-10,000 crows though. They come and feed in the farm fields. If you go to town at dusk, they fly there and land in the trees to roost. The street lights make their outlines show up and there will be acres of trees covered with black leaves- the stuff horror films are made of- especially on snowy evenings!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 15, 2008)

Keep putting feed out...they should show up...and once they do...they don't leave.


Maybe the crows are scaring them out....? In the fall we get Grackles...by the thousand...They look like a tornado from far...they swirl around like a rotating cloud and land in the Sunflower fields...when they come into your yard the trees look like they have lots of black leaves and you can't hear yourselves talk...Pesky birds.


----------



## swillologist (Feb 16, 2008)

There were 25 turkeys in the bean field behind the house this morning.








_This picture was taken the first evening I saw then out there. I had to zoom out all the way. The picture is not very good._*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 16, 2008)

Thats some great pictures NW.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 16, 2008)

Swill...you should Log On and report your birds...It's fun and they need the input to track each spices.


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 16, 2008)

All I see down here is crows, buzzards and a couple of emus a fella at the end of the road has.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 16, 2008)

Warmer than usual this morning and very windy...So bird count was down in our backyard.....


COMMON RED POLL [23] [SIGHTED AT ONE TIME]






PINE GROSBEAK [12]











BLACK CAPPED CHICKADEE [1] [DOING DIVE TO THE FEEDER]






BLUE JAY [3]
HAIRY WOODPECKER [1]
DOWNY WOODPECKER [2]
SNOW BUNTING [31] [or so they are fast...just count the blur on the photo]


CANADA GOOSE [1] [THINK IT IS IN DISTRESS...BUT SHE HAD MOVED LATER TODAY, SO IT'S NOT FROZE DOWN]






AMERICAN CROW [1]


TAAA-TAAA-DAAA...THAT'S ALL FOLKS!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 17, 2008)

Day three of the Great Backyard Bird Count....
Hard to get any birds to come in with 'Soccer-Dog' out there....






That's better....






The usual freinds...









Drove by the Canada Goose over at the minnow pond...






Lake was real close so starred down the spear hole for a short time and got a couple small ones for supper...[Jim had to watch 'the race']








With the kind invitation of the neighbors went over to watch the birds at 'The Seed Palace'




BLACK CAPPED CHICKADEE [lots of those]







DARK-EYED JUNCO [1]






RED POLLS [galore]









Meanwhile at the 'Seed Castle'...
RED BELLIED WOODPECKER [1] [That made my day!!!!]






Snow is blowing like crazy....will see what tomorrow may bring...

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 18, 2008)

Last day of the Great Backyard Bird Count....it was loads of fun...I watch the birds anyway, so counting them in their largest groups wasn't such a chore. 


Was rather frosty this morning at the bird bath...The usual birds were here today...












The sun came out and the temperatures dropped even more...Looked prettier tho...









The sun is starting to have more heat to it, the birds seemed to enjoy the day more.....flitting about together...






The woodpeckers preferred the sunny side of the tree....









That's all for this winters Bird Count from this neck of the woods....


Check out the hundreds of beautiful bird pictures for 2008 at...
http://www.birdsource.org/gbbc/gallery/2008*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 22, 2008)

I know the count is over but I took these down the roar at the boatlaunch today.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 22, 2008)

Really nice photos, too bad you didn't get them in, they look like winners....Those are neat birds...Brown Pelicans...right????


----------



## grapeman (Feb 22, 2008)

I got the picture of this weird looking bird today also. It was out in the snow, so it really stood out there, but there isn't much of a background for it that way.


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 22, 2008)

Thats what I would call it NW but not sure.Appleman isn't that a dodo bird? They grow 3 ft tall and live on fruit,keep him away from your apples . They are known to stand their ground so be careful.


----------



## moose (Feb 22, 2008)

That top picture with the boat in the background is really nice.


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks,I went outlooking for a good label so I'll use nature this time . NW inspired.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice....



That really is a nice photo..


----------

